# Kohler 12 HP K301-47147B IGNITION



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

I am trying to figure out what type of ignition I have so I can replace it. This motor used to belong to a friend of mine's grandfather and he was a pretty good mechanic. I guess I am trying to figure out what he did. It looks like he added a coil, condenser and a car battery. The original ignition had the ignition coil under the flywheel, so does this mean this ignition was a breaker ignition. The reason I ask is because the parts manual says this is a breakerless ignition. I guess my question is, if I buy a kit that converts a breakerless ignition to a breaker ignition would this work and do they come with good directions. Sorry so long.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

My 12 HP Kohler is model K301 spec. no. 47647d, and it has breaker points and a magneto ignition coil under the flywheel. My shop manual says that this model has several different arrangements including an automotive coil that clamps to the cowling. Apparantly that would be cheaper to replace than the coil mine has.


----------

